# Parachutist Course....HELP!!!



## C/Sgt Haddou (5 Nov 2007)

I'm a cadet that's planning on taking the jump course this summer and I'd like to get tips on what to work on, how to do it, and what I should be prepared to face. I'm 15 right now and will be 16 in April and decently fit. If you can reply I'd greatly apprecitate it....Thanks


----------



## medaid (5 Nov 2007)

Please do a search. This topic has been covered too many times to count. Search for things like Para Course, Jump Course, Cadet Para etc etc. Next time, do a search on something that you think would be popular, and might have already been covered.


----------



## Inch (5 Nov 2007)

Good advice.

Locked.


----------

